# Updates to Infotainment System



## geneld (May 7, 2006)

Is there a place online to check for updates to the Infotainment System? There is an option to update it in the menu, but I haven't been able to find out where to look for the updates online.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

geneld said:


> Is there a place online to check for updates to the Infotainment System? There is an option to update it in the menu, but I haven't been able to find out where to look for the updates online.


How would you plan to update the system? Thru what means?


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

geneld said:


> Is there a place online to check for updates to the Infotainment System? There is an option to update it in the menu, but I haven't been able to find out where to look for the updates online.


I think the dealer has to do it.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

what happens if there are VAGCOM or ODBEleven mods done? will it be undone or will system wont update if there are these mods?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

atlas titan said:


> what happens if there are VAGCOM or ODBEleven mods done? will it be undone or will system wont update if there are these mods?


Updates to the infotainment or even ECU do not touch the coding.
It won't be undone and it will update fine.


----------



## Bittabola (Oct 14, 2018)

Any updates on this subject? I tried to contact VW Canada via Facebook and Twitter but they are not responding.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I only every updated 1 VW infotainment system- You put it in developer mode (hold down menu button) and select software update- Then you put in a SD card that has the updated software and it updates (takes a bit of time about 20 minutes). 

My guess is there is no additional update out yet- although there is at least one update for the atlas which 99.9% of them got. It changed the icons so that the shading was on the bottom instead of the top- and it deleted the media control app. I have found very few early production ones with the old system for sale. I suspect it had to do with the file share laws in which they deleted the media control app after launch.

Early Version










Updated Version


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

milan187 said:


> Updates to the infotainment or even ECU do not touch the coding.
> It won't be undone and it will update fine.



Are you sure? I mean, I changed settings that are effecting the Infotainment System. 

Best example, I changed the blue color to a yellow color theme with coding.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

rocknfreak said:


> Are you sure? I mean, I changed settings that are effecting the Infotainment System.
> 
> Best example, I changed the blue color to a yellow color theme with coding.


It shouldn't but it might depend of they are wiping the settings. 
The reason it shouldn't is because many cars have different settings, so this can mess things up. 

If for some reason it did, it would put it back to factory. It never changed it for me when they updated mine. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rocknfreak said:


> Are you sure? I mean, I changed settings that are effecting the Infotainment System.
> 
> Best example, I changed the blue color to a yellow color theme with coding.


I honestly believe the firmware of the system has nothing to do with the coding the system accepts from the ECU. But worst case just re-code it?


----------



## geneld (May 7, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I only every updated 1 VW infotainment system- You put it in developer mode (hold down menu button) and select software update- Then you put in a SD card that has the updated software and it updates (takes a bit of time about 20 minutes).
> 
> My guess is there is no additional update out yet- although there is at least one update for the atlas which 99.9% of them got. It changed the icons so that the shading was on the bottom instead of the top- and it deleted the media control app. I have found very few early production ones with the old system for sale. I suspect it had to do with the file share laws in which they deleted the media control app after launch.
> 
> I don't think you even need to put it in developer mode - there is an option (don't remember where though) from the main menus. Where did you find the update?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

geneld said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > I only every updated 1 VW infotainment system- You put it in developer mode (hold down menu button) and select software update- Then you put in a SD card that has the updated software and it updates (takes a bit of time about 20 minutes).
> ...


----------



## Bittabola (Oct 14, 2018)

Is there a website to check for infotainment updates?


----------



## cheath (Sep 14, 2021)

Are there any firmware updates to the standard audio system FM tuner on the 2021 Golf? FM sound has boosted mid and high frequencies. It still sounds bright with high and mid frequency EQ set to -9. Is it possible the FM de-emphasis is set to 50 uS and not 75 uS north American standard. The other sources (SD and USB) seem better but still bright sounding. Did anyone listen or measure before this was released?


----------



## alexx32 (Oct 27, 2021)

Guys please help, I have retrofited a MIB 2 PQ STD with Navigation to my CC 2014, it came with rns 510, I am not able to find any software dowloads to upgrade the MIB, can you please share a ;ink or something where I can find firmwares to download??


----------

